# How do I increase my sound buffer size in Vista? Audio problem!



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I'm having a problem with audio on Windows Vista. Whenever I play audio/sound/music when the computer is accessing the hard drive, I get a really distorted, crackly and poppy sound from the speakers. It's as if someone were to turn the FM dial on the radio slightly off the station, you know? It stops after about a minute of not accessing the hard drive and the sound returns to normal, but this happens once every 10 minutes or so and it's very annoying.

I'm wondering if there's a way to increase the sound buffer size in Vista, because I think the problem is caused by not being able to read the audio fast enough from the disk to keep up so it's skipping some of it.

My sound card is an integrated Sound Blaster SE. I have updated to the latest drivers on all of my hardware, and nothing seems to help. I've ran the latest windows updates as well.

System Info:

2.6ghz AMD 4800+ dual core processor
2gb RAM
2x nVidia 7900 gtx video cards
2x Western Digital RAPTOR 10,000 rpm 150gb drives in MediaShield software RAID 0.
MSI Diamond k8n motherboard
Sound Blaster Audigy SE integrated

Please help, I will be forever grateful! :heartlove

Update: I have an identical machine running Kubuntu 7.04, this is the type of configuration I'm hoping for, like being able to access settings like this on vista:


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone? Any help would be appreciated!


----------

